# Granny's side saddle habit in the attic?



## mellie_rc (2 January 2011)

Am looking for ANY side saddle equipment that might be in need of a good home - any condition considered as funds are strictly limited! 

(trying to follow in my Grandmother's footsteps and ride to hounds sideways!)


----------



## RunToEarth (2 January 2011)

Try lou at http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk/ she is always getting in some really smart side saddle kit and is extremely knowledgeable. Posts all over the UK and if it isn't on her site she will be able to source it from somewhere. Good luck in your sideways mission x


----------



## mellie_rc (3 January 2011)

Oh I know this site - I keep checking it out in case I win the lottery!!   In the meantime while I'm waiting for my big win am hopeing someone will have something a bit less than perfect that they would like to see out and about again!


----------



## hellspells (3 January 2011)

There was a post in Comp riders - someone was looking to rehome a habit.  Not sure if you have already seen it (or the button pushers had been out).  But worth a try.


----------



## mellie_rc (4 January 2011)

Thanks Hellspells, I had seen it, but unfortunately it is worth more than my horse!!

I'll keep on looking . . .


----------



## Llewellyn (4 January 2011)

What size are you I have a spare couple of habits but only 5' and bust 28/30DD


----------



## Sessle (4 January 2011)

I'm looking too! Its a nightmare trying to find a second hand one that'll fit!! Good Luck!


----------



## Llewellyn (4 January 2011)

Getting them made is not all that expensive for a made to measure one is about the same price as a show quality second hand one. Will ask mum where my last one was done.


----------



## mellie_rc (8 January 2011)

Hi Llewellyn,

Any luck with the name of your tailor / dressmaker?  She might be too far away from me here, but perhaps she knows of someone in this area?

Many thanks!


----------



## Aoibhin (10 January 2011)

im in the opposite boat now. Physio & drs have grounded me permantly due to injury so am getting the kids pony driving so i can still "do things with them" but it means my ridden stuff is redundant 
my sidesaddle sits here looking forlorn & unwanted poor thing & i seem to just end up in tears when i bring it in & clean it to keep it good so its got to go but really dont want to Ebay it as had a freind loose £400 on a saddle in there (sold it, posted it recorded ect..buyer claimed never received despite being signed for & Ebay sided with buyer & refunded) plus they are not really small or light items to post.
really must get advertising it more though, its on preloved so far.


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (10 January 2011)

Depending on your size there are some 2nd hand habits on ebay at present.  A friend of mine still has all his late mother's saddles and habits which he hasnt got around to deciding what to do with.  She rode all her life aside into her 80's so you can imagine he has quite a collection that he could dispose of.  Depending on size again, I could speak to him


----------



## mellie_rc (10 January 2011)

Poor you Aoibhin,

If you want to pm the the details I will keep an ear to the ground for you.

Best of luck with the driving!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (16 March 2011)

Did anyone have any luck in getting kitted out? I am also on the search but having no luck  I want to try and get a second hand one before spending loads on getting a new one. If anyone has an links/info i am looking for one (size 14) open to any colour/condition.

Hope you all get sorted if you have not already.


----------



## Fiagai (19 March 2011)

In these recessionary times maybe its an idea to go back to basics where something is beyond our means.  Making and mending being the obvious approach.

With that in mind I found the following resource whilst browsing.  Maybe it would suit some of the ladies here who are handy with a sewing machine or have some dexerity with a needle.

http://www.suitability.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=6500

Alternatively there will be old pattern books out there that a more economically paid seamstress could recreate perhaps?


----------



## trishd15 (17 January 2012)

I have just seen your messages regarding sidesaddle habits and thought I would introduce myself. I make made to measure and standard size side saddle habits and they are very reasonably priced starting at £280 for a childs and £380 for a ladies in a 22oz melton wool. My email is trishd15@yahoo.com and I am currently updating my website to show all available fabric swatches, pricing etc. Alternately my mobile is 07508819590.

Best regards


----------

